# MY Asian Forest Scorpion Setup, with small pond



## Roblicious (Mar 28, 2011)

Yet another enclosure I got with the help of my friend.

Took us like 4 hours to get the Plexiglas to settle with the adhesive along with all the running around we had to do for parts, but its finally done.

We used 2 pieces of Plexiglas in the middle so we could make a stream/pond or whatever, and I used a small log I found in the backyard as a bridge to the other side. I had originally planned on making a beach/bank of some sort, but decided not to.

For the other side we had a image of a forest or deep brush that the log lead into along with some bamboo sticks here and there, thought it was pretty cool idea and it turned out great. We used real plants and grass for this, seeing how fake plants actually cost more.

I put some rocks in the pond to not make it so deep so she wouldn't have any risk of drowning, we had originally planned on putting some fish in there for some nice pictures.

I also have a false bottom setup, I do not have a piece of PVC piping yet, but ill get around to it, this tank weighs a ton for a 10g!

I just placed her inside and shes moving around exploring her new home, hope she likes it.

This is what she used to be held in, thumbs up to the cardboard USPS box folded in half:






Upgraded first class to this:































Here is a pic with her in there, bad lighting:






Let me know what you guys think. Cheers


----------



## jgod790 (Mar 28, 2011)

I think it looks good, except my personal experience with "bridges" is they usually pick one side, and don't ever go to the other, so its kind of a waste of space in my opinion, but maybe your experience will differ. Of course I never had a forest scorpion, only emperors. But yea I think it looks pretty good, assuming that forest scorpions can handle water just as good as emperors. Cause they defiantly could drown in that if they don't do good in water. But my emperors always do fine in water. Can you put up some better pics of your scorpion? Im curious to see a forest scorpion in action. Do they spend all there time underground like emperors?


----------



## Roblicious (Mar 28, 2011)

Right now shes just climbing the wall like most of them, I put the bridge there incase it did want to run to the other side, the log serves 2 purprses the bridge and a hiding spot as I have predug a small burrow for it.

I asked the same question if they were active or not, but I guess they arent as much as a pet hole as emperors, I havent seen my emperor in weeks, and the ASF comes out at night all the time.

Yeah I heard both emperors and ASF will submerge themselves for a a good while too, but I have enough rocks in there so she cant drown and can get out if needed.

EDIT

here is a link to the pics I do have of my ASF they arent he greatest pics since my camera phone sucks

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=204659


----------



## jgod790 (Mar 28, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL SCORPION YOU GOT THERE!!!!!! Ive always wanted a forest scorpion. Dont get me wrong, I LOVE my juvenile emperors, but honestly, I dont see them for literally MONTHS at a time. But where I live, the only scorpions you can find, are emperors, and red claws. Well glad everything is working out with your new enclosure, and the pics are great. Scorpions are beautiful creatures. Oh one more question, how aggressive is it? Can you handle it? My emperors are very easy to handle, but Ive herd forest scorpions are much more aggressive then emperors.


----------



## Roblicious (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks

mine is super aggressive and jumpy, when I took the kritter keeper out form the shelf she was jumping around and then jumped into the water dish in the pic.

Shes calmed down now that shes in the new home.

I dont handle my scorpions ever so I wouldnt know, my emperor hides all the time too only sticking its claws out to grab a cricket I have thrown in the burrow for it.

O have a red claw as well, he did come out a lot , but then after I saw him digging his burrow I havent seen him much since only when I feed him I see him come out real quick snag it and run back in.

I dont think scorpions like to be held or handled, it stresses them out, so I dont handle mine and that I am scared lol


----------



## BAM1082 (Mar 28, 2011)

Awesome new tank you have there!

Really like the idea of having a river/pond.... going to have to mimic this when i re-do my tanks after tax season!


----------



## Roblicious (Mar 28, 2011)

the only pain is cleaning out the water after a week or so, but it might all jsut evaporate by then cause I have a IR lamp above it as well. 

I am putting a water dish in there just in case as well, the pond/stream is mainly for looks .

I am also concerned of the temperature, I have a 75W for the 10 gal, its sitting on the mesh lid with a 8 inch space from that lamp to the substrate, is that too hot? I dont have a temperature gauge at the moment, so I cant tell, when I put my hand in there though it feels warm, not like its frying or anything.


Note: I saw the scorpion cross the bridge into the jungle area lol


----------



## jgod790 (Mar 28, 2011)

Glad the bridge is being put to use! About the light, I would get one of those sticker thermometers, 2 of them actually, and what I do, is I have one sticker close to the light, and one as far from the light as possible. So I can have a hot warm up spot, and I can read that temperature, and I have a cool side, and can also read the temperature for the cool side as well. But I honestly wouldn't worry about frying your scorpion, cause I have a 75 watt bulb with a 10 gallon, and it never gets hotter then the high 70s.


----------



## Roblicious (Mar 28, 2011)

i put a temp/humidity digital gauge in the middle right above the water, humidity is apparently only 67  and the temp is 86 with the IR light in the corner.

The ASF is under all the bushes and log on the other side, not sure if its too hot on one side or whatever, but I tested temperature after 30 mins near the light and its around 92.

I have a exo terra 12" light canopy that houses a 15W UVB bulb, since my scorpion is hiding, can I use the bulb off to the side (not shining directly over the scorpion or the plant he is hiding under) to give light to the plants? Yes I know UVB is bad, but I am not shining directly at her. Will only be on  afew hours a day to provide sunlight to the plants.


----------



## Rampantsoto (Mar 28, 2011)

Not sure about the light issues, but I've run into humidity issues before. I soon fixed them with simple plastic wrap. Wrap the cover of the enclosure with two rips at both ends to prevent the glass from fogging up. This worked so good for me that I feel the humidity rush out of the tank every time I open it.


----------



## Roblicious (Mar 28, 2011)

humidity isnt the issue, those gauges suck even the digital ones, mine is sitting above the water and giving me that reading and I have a false bottom on both halves of the enclosure

I just dont want my plants dying lol, I think the emperature is settled, above the water is about 83% and thats on the cool side well, kinda in the middle of the enclosure.


----------

